# Lunaria BCK65



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Any info etc on this boat please.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Jim
Gleaned from Olsens
BCK 65
Lunaria
Built 1957
Buckie
Gross tonnage 43
Nett tonnage 43
Owner.. my earliest Olsen after built 1963 J.F.Smith & David Smith Findochty
Owner.. my latest Olsen 1983 still J. F. Smith & David Smith Findochty
Best I can do
Bill


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Jim
Also 3 pics by ally on the gallery
Bill


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Many thanks lads, spotted her in the Thomson book, yard no 53 launched 2 May 1957 handed over 3 June. reg. B65 in 1990, decomm. in 1993 and burned on Portavogie beach.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Jim
I have her tonnages given as 43/43
and Official number as:-A10557
Regards
Dave


----------

